# Vostok 5/6 Mission Vs 1967 Re-Issue



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking to get a Vostok but have to say the 2 named models above to me are the nicest. With me leaning towards the re-issue 1967 with bracelet as it looks better quality. I have advertised elsewhere as wanting one but require a bit advice on what the going rates are and what to look out for. Thanks in advance, Richy


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The Mission is just a standard Vostok in either a Ministry or 420 case with a limited edition dial. You won't see them for sale very often (although I sold one last week). Best place to look is on WUS seeing as it was made specially for members over there.

The 1967 is an excellent watch, far better quality all over than normal Vostoks. You can't get them new anymore. Expect to pay between about Â£130 to Â£180 for one. Not much to look for apart from making sure it has the original crystal - some earlier ones shattered and have replacements that don't quite look right.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I waited ages to get the mission. They went to collectors as Lampoc says and they donâ€™t turn up often. I donâ€™t wear bracelets so it doesnâ€™t bother me. The standard amphibian bracelet is junk but the 67 is much better quality so they say, mine is the rubber strap version. Note it has a different dial.

Have a look at utube for the web watch world video of the 67.

Do lots of research before you commit. Read the threads on WUS and you will learn a lot.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

If both are no longer available as new (I know the mission was a forum project, so long gone), then the price is whatever it is being asked. I don't think any of the two will be easy to get, they are both very special watches and people who bought them won't be queuing up to sell them.

The 1967 is better quality for sure, nothing else on the Vostok catalogue comes close to it. But a regular Amphibia Ministry is unbeatable value for money. With the Mission you'll be paying 3, 4, 5 times more for a particular dial so be prepared for that.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> If both are no longer available as new (I know the mission was a forum project, so long gone), then the price is whatever it is being asked. I don't think any of the two will be easy to get, they are both very special watches and people who bought them won't be queuing up to sell them.
> 
> The 1967 is better quality for sure, nothing else on the Vostok catalogue comes close to it. But a regular Amphibia Ministry is unbeatable value for money. With the Mission you'll be paying 3, 4, 5 times more for a particular dial so be prepared for that.
> 
> Oh, and if you come across one, be quick. I guaranty you they won't stay up for long.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Been offered a 5/6 mission ministry, just waiting on his price inc delivery from US.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Should be interesting. Don't forget this is a Â£50 watch with a different dial! They were Â£85 new.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Quoted $35 for tracked shipping ? Complete price Â£72. Thoughts before I pull the trigger....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Buy it quick


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, go for it!!!


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Inc paypal cost Â£73.50. Think that's not a bad price. Now just have to wait.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a good price! Even if you don't like it, you should make a nice profit on ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Lovely man just refunded Â£3 odds as postage cheaper. Now sent so me just has to wait patiently !


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

watch arrived today but still cannot get the pictures to post on the forum. Very nice watch in perfect condition, except a 1cm hairline scratch (only visible at certain angles)on the glass. Despite this still chuffed with it and it is for wearing at work so will probably get a lot worse. Richy


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Set up a photobucket account and host the pictures there. Scratches on acrylic crystal come out really easily - out host here sells Polywatch which will do the trick: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=34


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Richy said:


> Very nice watch in perfect condition, except a 1cm hairline scratch (only visible at certain angles)on the glass.


You're in luck, it's not glass but acrylic. Get a tube of Polywatch and you'll end up with a crystal like new :yes:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

That's for that will have to get a tube. Lampoc as posted on the photo topic it is only when I use the forum link, neither the ok or cancel button work , so not sure?


----------

